
Ask HN: What to do if i only manage to attract goldiggers? - choot
I am a newly minted tech wealthy.
I only manage to attract goldiggers. I am looking for serious advises from post tech noveu rich folks.
======
aurizon
Stop acting like a 'nouveau rich' \- that is like dead meat to gold digging
flies... What kind of car do you drive etc ... Notice how the rich usually
dress down in casually public places - shopping etc. Avoid live-in girls,
amazing how soon them are common law wives after a while. Never allow a girl
to change her address to yours because she moves so often. After 2 years she
can point to her drivers licence etc as proof she lived with you for many
years, and btw = half of what you have...

------
caymanjim
Unless you're a celebrity, the only thing people know about you is what you
tell them.

------
simonblack
I would guess that you're spending a lot of time, angst and money on your
'image': flash watch, flash clothes, flash car, flash house. That's just
normal for the "newly minted .... wealthy."

People who are born to money never need to display it. They have the quiet
confidence that it's there when they want to use it, and never need to 'prove
something'.

So their clothes are very often not flash, and maybe even a good brand that
was picked up cheap at a Goodwill Store.

They might drive a good but quite old car that isn't/wasn't 'top of range'
like maybe a 5-year-old Mercedes C-class. Why have an extra-expensive sports
car? The C-Class is good enough for local driving up to say 300 miles.
Anything further and you travel by air and very probably in Business Class.

------
alexgmcm
Maybe try to meet people in non-professional contexts - I met my girlfriend
via a language learning group, for example.

We were already friends before she knew what I did and certainly very good
friends before she had any idea of my salary.

That said I'm not 'noveau-rich' just well-paid for my age and area.

------
cimmanom
What aspects of your personality would be appealing to a partner even if you
were broke? Cultivate those.

